# KIDRISE (New drawing...2/20/16)



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Just finished this new piece and framed it. This is a great place to share work. Hope you all enjoy my efforts.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I love it. I've said this a zillion times on this forum, but I just suck at drawing faces, but u don't seem to have that problem. Lol

I like all the details on her top. Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice! You use clean lines with a lot of detail. Classy looking.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I enjoyed your efforts.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a really good drawing.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I like your style.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Loved her eye, Ice cold look (?


----------



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you everyone for all the wonderful support!!!! Your appreciation and kind words mean so much! Now I'm off to make another piece.


----------

